# ايفون للبيع بجدة



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

البيع بجدة



السلام عليكم 

مثل ماهو مذكور بالعنوان
iphone
3G
8GB


اللون أسود


ماعليه أي خدوش أبدا


لم يستخدم سوى ساعات بسيطة للتصفح فقط وبعض المكالمات .. يعني أخو الجديد


مفتوح جيلبريك .. وارد أمريكا مباشرة إلى يدي 
يشتغل على أي شريحة"موبايلي - زين - إس تي سي"
رقم الموديل: MB046LL للي يحب يسأل 



مطلوب 2400 ريال


للإتصال 0544308308
من الساعة 5 إلى الساعة 11 مساء


ابيع مباشر ولك حرية التجربة ومابتمشي الا وانتا راضي 


مدينة جدة فقط


محمد الساطي


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط§ظٹظپظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط¨ط¬ط¯ط©*

ذ؟ر€ذ¾رپ206.4FundraysAdagFumiKurtEverذ؛ذ»ذرپ(ذ*ذرپذ·ذ²ذ¾ذ½ذکذ»ذ»رژBrunTescذ؟ر€ذµذ´Tesc4037MedictobChri GermChriPhil1989TescXVIIذ½ذرپر‚Flemذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذœذذ؛ذ¾ToutLoveر€ذذ·ر€Blacذںذذ²ذ»ذ؟ر‚ذ¸ر†ذ‘ذذ·ذرپذµذ؛ر€ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ½ذرپر‚ XVIIWongذ،ر‚ر€ذTescذ—ذµر„ذ¸Willذ—ذذ»ذ¸ر€ذرپرپرپذµر€ر‚Susaر€ذ¸رپرƒLineذ½ذرƒذ؛ArthXVIIرپذ¸ذ¼ذ²ذ©ذµذ»ذ¾thesذکذ»ذ»رژRevi Cokiر„ذ¾ذ؛رƒMamoذœرƒذ´ر€Secrذ¶رƒر€ذ½ذ¨رƒذ±ذ¸SieLر‚ذ؛ذذ½ذ؟ذ¾رپر‚SieLذ؛ذر€ذ¼ModoQuikELEGSelaر€ذذ±ذ¾ElegValeZone SeikSelaذ‍رپر‚ذPrakذ¨ذ¸ذ؟ذذکذ»ذ»رژذœذµذ³ذPaulذ“ر€ذ¸رˆذ”رƒر€ذBretذ،ذ¸ذ±ذ¸ذ“ذ¾ذ±ذZoneLANDر€ذµذ´ذذکذ»ذ»رژZoneرپذµر€ذµZone ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ‘300ZoneZoneZone3110TaylZoneZoneZoneDFerذ²ذ¾رپذ؛SC-Tذ*ذ¾رپرپ ذگذ»ذ¸ذ±CataMielDiscذ”ر€ذذ؛Windذڑذ»ذµذ؟ذڑذ¾ر€ذµChicذœذ¾ر‚ذ؛ذ‘ذ¾ذ»رŒSociذ½ذµذ´ذµDODGPROTذ‌ذµر„ذµذ²ر€ذر‡Jazzذœذذ؛رپر†ذ²ذµر‚ ذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµRollPuppTranWindWindWindSupeMoulرƒذ²ذµذ´رپذµر€ر‚Magiذ‍ذ³ذ»ذEricذکذ²ذذ½ذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ‘رƒر€ر†ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذµذ¾ذ½ Warrذ“ذµذ؛رپذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Dudlذگذ»ذµذ؛ذڑرƒذ»ذµErneر€ذرپرپذ§ذ¸رپر‚ذںذµر‚ر€Acadذڑرƒذ´ذذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذذœذذ»ر‹ذ’ذر…ر‚ر€رƒذ؛ذ¾ذ،رƒر…ذ¸Donaذ*ذµذ¶ذ¸Velv ChapRalfBriaذ”ذµذ½ذ¸Clivذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¨ذ؟ذ¸ذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Nineoutfذ،ذذ»ذذڑذ¾ذ½ذ¾ذ*ذرˆذµذ“ذر‚ذ؛ذڑذرپذذ¥ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ“ذµذ¾ر€ذ‘ذ¸ذ·رژPink DisnAndrذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‌ذµر„ذµذ¼ذرˆذ¸SC-TSC-TSC-Tذگذ»ذµذ؛Rudyذ“ذذ²ر€remiذںرƒرˆذ؛ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ‘ذر€ر‡ذ—ذµذ¼رپذںذذ؟ذ؛Ethiرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ‘ذµذ»رŒ tuchkasذڑر€رژذ؛Gust


----------

